# Radon-Bikes-Homepage - Fehler im Archiv



## Bierschinken88 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

das Archiv eurer Bikepalette enthält einen Fehler.
Der Jahrgang 2013 ist, wenn ich mich nicht täusche zu großen Teilen nicht stimmig.

Es ist die Swoopserie 2014 und ich glaube auch die Slideserie 2014 enthalten.

Das Slide 125 ist z.b. nicht aufgelistet, in keiner Ausbaustufe.
Das Swoop 175 7.0 (Raw Rahmen, orange Kettenstreben, Fox Coil-Elemente) ist auch nicht ethalten.

Die Produktbilder beider Bikes, dagegen sind gelistet, auch mit dem Titel 2013.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Bierschinken88 (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo?!

Jemand zur Kenntnis genommen? Das 2013er Archiv ist immernoch fehlerhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2015)

Die haben keine Zeit um sich um so alte Sachen zu kümmern, die kommen ja mit dem normalen Tagesgeschäft kaum nach...


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Oktober 2017)

ist das archiv zur zeit nicht abrufbar?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Oktober 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ist das archiv zur zeit nicht abrufbar?



Hi,

unter folgendem Link findest Du die Ausstattungen der vergangenen Jahre:

http://media.radon-bikes.de/overview-specifications/

Gruß, Andi


----------

